# Hello, Im Othervoicez, Im interested in 90 mtb's



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello everyone.
Im glad to post here, I am interested in 90's mtb's and the parts that we have come to
call vintage.
I own a 1998 Gt zaskar Le
and now also a 2001 gt Idrive xcr 5000

I however am wondering what has happened to all those parts we used
in the mid to late nineties?
I used tektro brake lever extensions
(multi position bolt on RBP-202A)
and I used to try to run any crazy colored tire I could find
I have had so many I cant list them all
the wild gripper by Michelin (green)
and a few specialized tires in various colors

Im wondering what happened top all these cool products?
anyone remember brama bars?
or the gt remake?
(a single piece bar that had built in bar ends)

Im interested in chatting with some of you
I am also heavy into old school bmx ( freestyle)
thus where the urge to liven up my mtb.
any info on where to get any of these type of items would be greatly appreciated.
thanks and I look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This is going to hurt.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Try eBay and Railroad Salvage.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice pic of this thread ^


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

We are all dicks here. Welcome!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

If you survive your first 10 posts you've probably got what it takes.

Hint: Brake lever extensions are an abomination.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^you know i always thought they were a cool idea, and grerat answer to a problem that I found never existed


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I was hoping he at least wanted to know what one of those bikes was worth...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah you probably would not want to talk of these guys, although there are SOME helpful people here they will eat you alive if you dont have the "right " bike


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


> yeah you probably would not want to tak of these guys, although there are SOME helpful people here they will eat you alive if you dont have the "right " bike


MMmmmmm.........................words of wisdom there.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

ha ha ha Im sure I can tough it out...
oh and the what is it worth question....
its worth $2 hahahaha
everyone knows they are worth what ever they are worth to you.

Im a admin over on bmx museum
so I am no stranger to the forum life and I 
can also enjoy the fact of being a newb here
it gives me a chance to see how it feels to some of our new guys.

anyway....
having the right bike???? well damn I have just that bike....
the brand is called "MINE" ha ha
I ride and build for myself and its always going to be different tastes so 

I have bought and sold tons and tons of parts 
over the years, and evil bay is one of those places 
but anyone who knows whats really up
knows ebay sucks.. and if you look and spend the time
there are so many more avenues you can pursue
to find the type of stuff your looking for.
so with that said where am I going to replenish my selection of 
colored tires and brake lever extensions?
- glad to be here.
thanks 
othervoicez


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> yeah you probably would not want to talk of these guys, although there are SOME helpful people here they will eat you alive if you dont have the "right " bike


ohh.. the injustice.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

any info


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

You can get some really sweet colored tires here: http://www.sweetskinztires.com/sweetskinztires/products.aspx

You're on your own with the lever extensions but if you find some I bet they will be cheap at least.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

those sweetskins are a abomination!

nothing like a set of skinwall tires in 
various colors to set off a 90's rig.

I have been looking at darwin product lever extensions
so I may take that route 
I will prob post some pics of the different projects 
I have happening.
I know those colored tires are out there
but where?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Ebay is sadly the best place to go. Now, where can I find some black 26 inch NOS Snakebellies!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Effing love this guy.

-Schmitty-


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

ha ha ha 

ahh the infamous snakebellies

quite the choise for racers in the 80's
you may try porkchopbmx.com i believe they have reissues of the 20'' tire they may be able to steer you in the correct direction


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

as tumble weed roll through...........


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

so am i looking in the wrong place?


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

I just dont give up that easily.
who here can steer me in the right direction?
I bought 2 sets of darwin lever extensions 
but I have still no avenues on the colored tires.

anyone?


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

Found a few but only in cyclocross sizing
http://www.biketiresdirect.com/ufzz/tubular_cross_tires/products.htm

Here's 1 in 26" size w/ red walls: http://www.biketiresdirect.com/ppcasb/panaracer_fire_xc_pro_asb/pp.htm

And 1 in gray but no image on their site:
http://www.performancebike.com/bike...st&cn1=f09//GREY//f//0//5||&categoryId=400052


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

hey thanks 
i appreciate you taking the time to help me out
thanks again


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Panaracer make Fire XC Pro tires with partiallly coloured sidewalls in red, yellow and blue - there are usually a few sets on eBay.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks 
hey everyone I know Im new
But I really do appreciate all the info.
I have also enjoyed reading some of the posts here as well
I have not wanted to post too much yet but iM enjoying the read


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

???
any help on this much wanted info?


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Just curious if you have tried asking this question on retrobike? They are in to fruity bits.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Perhaps the reason you haven't received a response is because you haven't asked a specific question. If you're looking for something specific and have stuff to trade, then post in the trade thread. If you're expecting the members here to offer up their stash that's probably not going to happen. If you really want the lever extensions, the Pauls ones turn up on ebay once in a while. As for colored tires, Kenda has been making 26" tires in colors for SE for their Retro series bikes, but I haven't checked with a dealer on availability.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Paint.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

This should yield you a few sets of colored tires ...


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

wow you guys are tuff 

I am hoping for information to find said items

I have a small stash of mtb parts
my main passion is old school bmx stuff
Im not looking for anyone to dive into there collections
nor to sell me anything if they are not really wanting to

and to the comments about fruity
come on now to each there own tastes
I have ran colored tires since my first tailwhips on my gt performer in 1988
so it is just a matter of my tastes 

so anyone able to help out with some actual info?
Im sure there are actual members here who actually have knowledge
and would enjoy giving this site some credibility as being a place where the members 
actually know there hobby.

any one?


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's some green ones:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Rare-Macaw-Onza-MTN-Tires-Green-Gumwall-NEW-VIntage_W0QQitemZ330386955059QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4cec98db33


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

bbrins said:


> Here's some green ones:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Rare-Macaw-Onza-MTN-Tires-Green-Gumwall-NEW-VIntage_W0QQitemZ330386955059QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4cec98db33


Man, those would look *****in' on my Attitude...good thing I spent all my lunch money on the Fisher 

Steve


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you not get that people here either don't know or don't care? Maybe if you ask three or four more times people will give you the answers you want to hear instead of what they are actually saying, right?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> Hello everyone.
> Im glad to post here, I am interested in 90's mtb's and the parts that we have come to
> call vintage.
> I own a 1998 Gt zaskar Le
> ...


*Ebay, Craigslist, Post a want ad on MTBR. Retrobike.*

so anyone able to help out with some actual info?

*There you go.*

Im sure there are actual members here who actually have knowledge
and would enjoy giving this site some credibility as being a place where the members 
actually know there hobby.

*Same answers as earlier in this thread.I think you are now searching for another source that we all would like to find. Who knows, possibly there is another secret supply. Say a secret society that hoards and shares between themselves all the really, really colorful NOS VRC components. Throwing out nothing but an occasional annodized teaser (never blue or red but possibly an occasional gold), to the other VRC collectors. *

*Learn the secret handshake and possibly they will have exactly what you seek. I would suggest that having VRC knowledge has nothing to do with how much access you have of the neat vintage annodized pieces.

Welcome to VRC, good luck with your quest, whatever it may be.

T *


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

thank you to those who take the time
its ok all the fun and such but im no noob to how forums and such are 
im just a person looking for info


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

bbrins said:


> Here's some green ones:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Rare-Macaw-Onza-MTN-Tires-Green-Gumwall-NEW-VIntage_W0QQitemZ330386955059QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4cec98db33


See I told you eBay 2 weeks ago! And now look the price has gone through the roof with your constant bumping of your needs for colored tires and such. Now you've really gone and done it mister. If the brake lever extension market goes up the same way there will be blood in the streets, mark my words.

PS
And PSS: If you post some pics of your mtb parts stash on here you may get some cred. May being the operative word.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

ahh will do then


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

here is my zaskar le
when i first grabbed it up 









here are some of the colored tires I picked up:

























here is my daily rider









and here I am


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I dig the Umma Gumma's.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

ahh see colored tires are not so silly after all

glad to see someone who has no problem enjoying what they like


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

So....Um.....Daley rider? You bustin out lots of frame stands on this? You should go all the way and run brakeless. If your looking for colored tires you might want to check out retrobike.

Are you running a bash guard too? Doing some grinding too?



OTHERVOICEZ said:


> here is my daily rider


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

ckevlar-
yes that is my daily rider 
and yes I am actually able to do most of the maneuvers
I can pull off on a 20' on this as well, It took some time figuring out the balance points but after a few decent bails followed with some actual completions of some of the trick I just grew more confident - I am however no pro at all 

the bashgaurd helps with my foot not getting jammed up in the front sprocket
while attempting mega spins.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

here is a pic 
of the brama bars I put on my gt zaskar








and here are the lever extenders I used









and here are a few of my 20' bikes

here is my 87 haro master

















I have siince replaced the tires on her with the old tioga comp pool tires
that look like this:









here are some riding pics:
framestand 









this is why i have the bashgaurds - no grinding
the front sprocket will wreck havoc on your shoe doing this 



























Im a cycling enthusiast I love all types of bikes
and I come across lots of different things, Im just another guy 
but these bikes did not build themselves, I build my mtbs to the same standard
and would have no problems helping other people do the same.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

I will post some more of my mtb stuff soon


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I like that picture of you.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I see. Maybe your megaspins differ from mine. Seems your feet should be nowhere near the sprocket or the cranks. I figure you'd be more worried about gashing your ankle and calves on those flip down gt pegs doing most of the other tricks. Nice jordans.



OTHERVOICEZ said:


> ckevlar-
> yes that is my daily rider
> and yes I am actually able to do most of the maneuvers
> I can pull off on a 20' on this as well, It took some time figuring out the balance points but after a few decent bails followed with some actual completions of some of the trick I just grew more confident - I am however no pro at all
> ...


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks,
I found as I got older the fear set in and I can maybe pull
off half of tricks I remember from bitd.
If that even, I rode a pool last year and I was sad to
admit it to myself but I was just not comfortable
with it anymore.
MTB riding gives the same joy of being on a bike
but in more of a adult fashion, I just find myself enjoying the actual riding
more.

My mtb stuff is pale in the
size compare to my BMX stash
but over the years with the local connections I have made
many many things have fallen into my hands
I just have not had the desire to do up many mtb rides
but with my apprichiation for them growing
I have hopes that I can build them to my tastes
and also give them my own personal touches

thanks everyone I'm begining to like this place.
I will take some pics of my gt xcr 5000 as well as the other 
parts I have around
Thanks


----------



## SVG 99 (Jul 14, 2009)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> and to the comments about fruity ?


These guys are ragging you for colored rubber ?! ..... There's nothing fruitier than the vintage Kleins and Chris Chance sherbet colored fruit rides .


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SVG 99 said:


> These guys are ragging you for colored rubber ?! ..... There's nothing fruitier than the vintage Kleins and Chris Chance sherbet colored fruit rides .


Just imagine colored tires on them.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

SVG 99 said:


> These guys are ragging you for colored rubber ?! ..... There's nothing fruitier than the vintage Kleins and Chris Chance sherbet colored fruit rides .


You are so right ghey colored Kleins and Fats are fruity to the max. But colored tires are in the top three. Except for black ones with tan sidewalls and white/creme Onza porqs of course.

Here is a classic bad example of the use of colored tires:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MABman said:


> You are so right ghey colored Kleins and Fats are fruity to the max. But colored tires are in the top three. Except for black ones with tan sidewalls and white/creme Onza porqs of course.
> 
> Here is a classic bad example of the use of colored tires:
> View attachment 513660


Hahaha!

What makes this especially funny....is that was my old bike/build.  :madman:

At least we grow..and learn....slowly.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

my thoughts are this :
how can you say your all into vintage mtb's
but not remember how it was? leads me to believe a good few of you are keyboard cowboys
when was the last time you rode?
I ride at least every other day and I will jump on a bmx anytime
post some pics if you actually ride.
or type on if you dont.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

There was a local boy racer who dyed his hair to match those pale green wildgripper tires that were the next great thing around 98-99.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> my thoughts are this :
> how can you say your all into vintage mtb's
> but not remember how it was? leads me to believe a good few of you are keyboard cowboys
> when was the last time you rode?
> ...


Who was that directed at?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

OV,
I think you should post more pics of you throwin' down some of your flat. Show em' how riders do it.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Who was that directed at?


if the shoe fits my brother 

lots of different things happening here as of late and a few decent scores aswell
pics to come


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I see your looking to make lots of new friends here.



OTHERVOICEZ said:


> my thoughts are this :
> how can you say your all into vintage mtb's
> but not remember how it was? leads me to believe a good few of you are keyboard cowboys
> when was the last time you rode?
> ...


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Well Dude,
its just as I said "If the shoe fits"
I ride all the time 
every day almost either mtb, flat or even the casual cruise
but i actually ride 
I also know lots about bikes and where to get stuff 
and I never have a problem trying to help people 
but if I dodnt have to listen to pompous members 
who obviously dont know the details about the hobby they are in
reading about bikes is one thing 
reading researching building and then riding is my thing
and if someone comes onto a board 
they should not be chased off by some loudmouths that think they
either know it all or any other way than theirs is wrong
I stop in here sometimes but mostly Im either on some stretch of trial
repairing what was done the night before or out buying stuff out of old bike stores

so with all that said
if you have a public forum
why try to alienate the new guys?
besides its only the reputation of the forum that is at stake

thanks to those who actually have intelligent things to say
as for friends - i can be one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> Well Dude,
> its just as I said "If the shoe fits"
> I ride all the time
> every day almost either mtb, flat or even the casual cruise
> ...


I'm still can't figure out who you're trying to imply is the poseur or why you're so fired up. As a newbie, you're getting off easy I think.

I'm also enjoying your modesty.


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

To be fair, you did get a bit of a warning, early on in this thread, that there are folks who enjoy attacking posts like yours. I've already said my peace on the nature of these attacks and choose to vote with my keystrokes (i.e. I don't post a lot over here)



Rumpfy said:


> This is going to hurt.


----------



## The Golden Boy (Oct 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> As a newbie, you're getting off easy I think.


Why would anyone want to put up with any of it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The Golden Boy said:


> Why would anyone want to put up with any of it?


I can't answer that question for anyone but myself. Personally I enjoy it.

Tough brotherly love. Trial by fire. Its the internet...if you're going to put yourself out there on a public forum...be prepared for some criticism with what you build or like or what you think you know....there will be other people out there than know more, have more and do it better.

If you're sensitive or have poor (online) social communication skills...you might have a rough go. If you can roll with the punches and give it back without sounding like a butt hurt 5th grader, you'll probably be ok. Bullies are everywhere. Such a big cruel world.


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> I can't answer that question for anyone but myself. Personally I enjoy it.
> 
> Tough brotherly love. Trial by fire. Its the internet...if you're going to put yourself out there on a public forum...be prepared for some criticism with what you build or like or what you think you know....there will be other people out there than know more, have more and do it better.
> 
> If you're sensitive or have poor (online) social communication skills...you might have a rough go. If you can roll with the punches and give it back without sounding like a butt hurt 5th grader, you'll probably be ok. Bullies are everywhere. Such a big cruel world.


I thought I was the definition of cynical.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> sounding like a butt hurt 5th grader


Memorable past experience?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> Memorable past experience?


A wonderful one.


----------



## The Golden Boy (Oct 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> I can't answer that question for anyone but myself. Personally I enjoy it.
> 
> Tough brotherly love. Trial by fire. Its the internet...if you're going to put yourself out there on a public forum...be prepared for some criticism with what you build or like or what you think you know....there will be other people out there than know more, have more and do it better.
> 
> If you're sensitive or have poor (online) social communication skills...you might have a rough go. If you can roll with the punches and give it back without sounding like a butt hurt 5th grader, you'll probably be ok. Bullies are everywhere. Such a big cruel world.


Oh.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

sensitive poofters


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Here we go. Anyone recall when I became mod, and the sky was falling? 

Still up there.  

OV (OP), If you're having fun? Keep at it, some folks like the abuse, no idea why. If you don't like it, don't respond.:thumbsup: 

That's the beauty of communication, one can choose to interact, or not, particularly when awkward silence can't be heard, and some conversations come and go for months. 

Rumpfy, recess is over, or I'll tell your mother.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Awwww! rft: 


Alright alright.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

my comments were/ are not meant to be directed to anyone in particular
just in general in regards to the overall negative comments 
it is all ok though 
im not here to act like a jerk
or seem like a bad guy
im just a person who likes bikes
sorry if I came off seeming like a jerk


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Your writing style is near poetry:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Could go like this.


my comments were/ are not meant to be directed to anyone in particular
just in general in regards to the overall negative slur
it is all ok though
im not here to act like a bro
or seem like a bad spike
im just a person who likes work
sorry if I came off seeming like a jerk

Priceless


----------



## The Golden Boy (Oct 7, 2009)

shovelon said:


> Your writing style is near poetry:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Could go like this.
> 
> my comments were/ are not meant to be directed to anyone in particular
> just in general in regards to the overall negative slur
> ...


I just came here to do the superbowl shuffle?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

how about:

my comments were meant to show that I'm spectacular
just know if you diss me I'll throw it right back atcha
My ultimate goal
is to perfect Vanderolls
cause TRIX R 4 KIDZ y'all
Im just a guy whose intentions are good
You know you'd all be more like me if only you could?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Glad you enjoy bikes. I'm glad you do.

So just what do those othervoicez say to you?

Glad you ride a bmx bike everyday. 

Glad you came here to sweet talk us out of the colored tires we are all hoarding, so what do you say?

Did you ever think you came to the wrong place?

Show us your razor-scooter pictures too, and I'll shut my face. 



All in good fun...you left a door open I had to walk through!


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

bahahaha
I love this place.....

that is a killer ride ^^^^


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

I found some tioga phycho k
in grey tread and tan skinwall last night 
bought a set for 7 dollars new


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> I found some tioga phycho k
> in grey tread and tan skinwall last night
> bought a set for 7 dollars new


'Cause my current tires a dreadful sight.
Now my passion for GT just grew.:thumbsup:


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

That's right


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

found this Haro extreme 
and grabbed it up for 25 bucks the other day

























































and I have grabbed a few other scores as well
I will be posting shortly


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> found this Haro extreme
> and grabbed it up for 25 bucks the other day
> 
> and I have grabbed a few other scores as well
> I will be posting shortly


I was the only bidder on this Haro at my local police bike auction--got it for ten bucks.:thumbsup: It was dirty, had rotten tires and a bad saddle. Meanwhile, people were engaged in bidding wars over Huffy beach cruisers and full-suspension Magnas...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This thread is a disaster.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Matt,
first off congrats on the great find, 
and great job on the restoration 
it looks very nice.

If possible I would like to see some up close pics of the forks.
the chrome set on the extreme I scored, look very similar to the forks on
my '87 haro master in the style of the dropouts,
so I figured that they were stock, but I believe now to be mistaken.

you have a fantastic looking bike there
im impressed.
thanks for posting this.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

sfgirlonbike said:


> This thread is a disaster.


this entire forum is a disaster.
long ago stopped being bike-focused and started being more person-focused.
so grab some popcorn, poke the sleeping bear with a stick and join in.

OV; there WAS a company that made coloured tires back in the 90's, but they didn't do very well, there might be someone who's got a stash of them but I doubt it. 
and they were crap tires then, 20 years of aging can't have been good for the rubber compounds so don't bother...

right now look at Halo tires in the UK, and Sweetskinz in the US.
and IIRC umma gummas weren't technically "coloured" per se, they were grey by default because of the abnormally low carbon content in the rubber, which is why they wear out so quickly.

coloured tires are making a comeback!
rumpfy's ritchey singlehandedly encouraged fixie riders everywhere to start the colour-coordinated frame/tire thing!!
FWIW I haven't found any correlation for the reappearance of adidas leather racing shoes on fixie riders... but I'm sure rumpfy's behind that too.

I miss my spin carbon wheels. (pokey pokey poke poke)


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

I like this thread


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

I found some green Kendas on their website for my orange Hoo Koo E Koo...to go with the purple barends and brake arch.

Hideous indeed.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

rockhound said:


> I found some green Kendas on their website for my orange Hoo Koo E Koo...to go with the purple barends and brake arch.
> 
> Hideous indeed.


Claim the bike is worth more because it was built by Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

byknuts said:


> this entire forum is a disaster.
> 
> coloured tires are making a comeback!
> rumpfy's ritchey singlehandedly encouraged fixie riders everywhere to start the colour-coordinated frame/tire thing!!
> ...


Yes.

That pic is from almost 10 years ago now. I was way ahead of the curve but have since moved on to the next cutting edge hip thing...which is already not matching my Adidas to the color of my bike.... 
Right now I'm into matching my riding glasses to my bike jersey.

Spin wheels RULE!


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

got some new stuff to show off
pics to come


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ooooook.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Matt H. said:


> I was the only bidder on this Haro at my local police bike auction--got it for ten bucks.:thumbsup: It was dirty, had rotten tires and a bad saddle. Meanwhile, people were engaged in bidding wars over Huffy beach cruisers and full-suspension Magnas...


Advanced triagonal frame?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, you know - triagonal.

This is absolutely the greatest thread in the history of VRC.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> Yeah, you know - triagonal.
> 
> This is absolutely the greatest thread in the history of VRC.


greatest? no

top 5 maybe


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Matt H. said:


> Meanwhile, people were engaged in bidding wars over Huffy beach cruisers and full-suspension Magnas...


hahahahaha wow


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

WoW! 

haven't been around in a while.


:nonod:


bye again...........


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> got some new stuff to show off
> pics to come


I have been staring at my computer without blinking for the past four days but you have yet to post these pictures you promised.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

KDXdog said:


> Glad you enjoy bikes. I'm glad you do.
> 
> So just what do those othervoicez say to you?
> 
> ...


I don't think "colored" tires are ghey, or that this thread is terrible, but that bike has got to be the frutiest colored bike I have ever seen, and mustard is not even a fruit.

Speaking of ghey bikes, my old KHS Montana Comp in that blue and pink color scheme runs a close second on my gaydar to your fruity mustard abomination. 

Thanks for the chuckles OTHERVOICEZ....


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> What makes this especially funny....is that was my old bike/build.  :madman:
> 
> At least we grow..and learn....slowly.


At the risk of ridicule, I kinda like that ritcheys look! It's over the top fer sure but it truly is captain americas personal vintage ride.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sizzler said:


> I have been staring at my computer without blinking for the past four days but you have yet to post these pictures you promised.


Right?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lucifer said:



> At the risk of ridicule, I kinda like that ritcheys look! It's over the top fer sure but it truly is captain americas personal vintage ride.
> :thumbsup:


Haha, glad you like it. I hate me for doing that...R/W/B theme taken too far.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

O Im still around....
I just didnt really know if anyone was interested
been out riding quite a bit, and Im also having weekly bmx rides on sunday evenings with a crew of people 
it really has been some awesome riding this year,
new rides planned, new bikes built, lots more people participating in the riding
its been awesome!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SWEET ME TOO!!!!!
I did some rides and stuff. 
Worked on one bike. Then another. Then I also finished this one bike...and I rode it after I finished building it.
Then the last weekend I went on a bike ride on some trails with a buddy. He's also on MTBR.
When I got home, I was pretty dirty, so I took a shower. Then I ate some food.
That night I went to bed.
Aaaaaaawesome.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

This one time at band camp...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy - Those are great Tracy Chapman lyrics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

chefmiguel said:


> This one time at band camp...


...you stuck a flute in your pu$$y.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

This thread clearly needs a headshot to put it down, keep it down...[/IMG]


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> This thread clearly needs a headshot to put it down, keep it down...[/IMG]


But is is SOOOOO enlightening!:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I can't believe this sh!t is still going on...


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

colker1 said:


> I can't believe this sh!t is still going on...


To me is like "What came first, the Chicken or the Egg?".


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> This is absolutely the greatest thread in the history of VRC.


top 3


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

UNCLE...anyone else?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

We can do better. I say we keep going.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

You can't stop a train wreck till all the momentum is gone.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I need me some coloured tyres.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I need Othervoicez to tell me what he's been up to for the last 48 hours. I'm getting concerned. Hopefully he's busy riding!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Hi ... um ... my name is Jak0zilla. 

This is my first meeting, and um ... my therapist said I should start attending meetings when I told him I wanted a Uni wheel cover.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I wonder what othervoicez did today?


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

hahaha,,,
you guys are the best!
Let me tell you what I did today........

I have been slowly sifting through some of the scores I grabbed up and I was also able to pull a few semi decent MtB's out from the scrap pile
you guys should get out and ride more often...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> hahaha,,,
> you guys are the best!
> Let me tell you what I did today........
> 
> ...


who rides bikes


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Scrap Piles! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> hahaha,,,
> you guys are the best!
> Let me tell you what I did today........
> 
> ...


Who has time to ride when there's sh!tty bikes to be had!

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Strangely, I kinda miss Kyle.....

What we need is some theme music, maybe this'll help....


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

^^^
lol

funny thing is I have found fantastic frames and all types of great parts in scrap yards
I have a little system worked out with the guys that work at the place and they set aside lots of bikes so my buddies and I are able to go through them and see if there is anything worth while saving, toss those guys a few bucks and you will be amazed to see what they come up with, yes there is often tons of garbage but that is why they call the term
"diamond in the rough"

I really do wonder....
how many of you guys actually ride?
or do you all sit on your sofa
or at your desks posting away talking about bikes????

seriously though
take a look at some of the scrap yards, and recycle stations in your area
you may be glad you did.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> how many of you guys actually ride?
> or do you just take a look at some of the scrap yards, and recycle stations in your area.


fixed it for you.  
some people ride, some people shop, some people rant on the internet about hating people who ride but don't shop or who collect and call it shopping, or hate people who shop-bop-a-loo-bop-a-***-bam-boom.

it IS the internet after all.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> ^^^
> I really do wonder....
> how many of you guys actually ride?
> or do you all sit on your sofa
> or at your desks posting away talking about bikes????


I feel like we've gone through this already.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> ^^^
> lol
> 
> funny thing is I have found fantastic frames and all types of great parts in scrap yards
> ...


I hope you and your buddies bid the prices of vintage bikes through the roof!


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

hahaha
the topic of vintage bikes is brought up and your thought is ebay???
talk about devotion....

bought 3 parts off the bay in the last 10 years


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

What's a bike?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> hahaha
> the topic of vintage bikes is brought up and your thought is ebay???
> talk about devotion....
> 
> bought 3 parts off the bay in the last 10 years


If you have an extra LD stem of decent length (size matters) from your non Ebay sources, please let me know. Still seeking.

Edited for poor use of an apostrophe. Oops!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> If you have an extra LD stem of decen't length (size matters) from your non Ebay sources, please let me know. Still seeking.


haahhaah:thumbsup:


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Aemmer said:


> If you have an extra LD stem of decen't length (size matters) from your non Ebay sources, please let me know. Still seeking.


 what happened to the one you've been riding?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> what happened to the one you've been riding?


not for riding, he uses it to tilt his keyboard to ward off Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Never ridden one before. Holding out for something nice, well built, and a little older like a Potts, Ibis, or Cunningham. I'll try anything once, and if I like it i'll do it again....

Edited for poor use of an apostrophe....
Sure hope my kids never go back and read all the crap I have typed on here over the years.....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> decen't.





Aemmer said:


> Pott's


Epic apostrophe use fail.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea, yea. You got me. I do not take time to edit my messages. I see now for the first time ever there is even a spell check over by all those silly smiley faces :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . 
More importantly and relevant (sp?) to everything else in this wonderful thread: You reminded me of a thread from a few years ago. Can't remember the subject matter but the dude wrote in a deep south slang/text message type shorthand that was barely readable and hilarious to decifer. I know someone else on here has to remember it?
Bueler?


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*I just noticed...*

...that the OP is interested in 90 MTBs - that's a lot of bikes! I couldn't say that I myself am interested in more than about ten or fifteen...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> reminded me of a thread from a few years ago. Can't remember the subject matter but the dude wrote in a deep south slang/text message type shorthand that was barely readable and hilarious to decifer. I know someone else on here has to remember it?
> Bueler?


Not sure if this is it, but it's a winner for sure on it's own merits.....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=410496

Happy Birthday Kyle, a little late, I know.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Kyle's quite the veteran these days, words of wisdom from his most recent post:



kyle0614 said:


> 1. remove shifters/shifter cables, remove front and rear derailleur's, remove derailleur cables,if you have integrated shimano gear/v-brakes then buy new brake levers, vice versa if you don't have them then just remove your shifters and use the stock brake levers.
> 
> 2. If your bike came with a Freewheel cassette then you need to change it to a whole new freehub wheel.
> 
> ...


I find #1 particularly illuminating...


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope all is well with everyone,
seems like some fantastic weather for riding today.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> Hope all is well with everyone,
> seems like some fantastic weather for riding today.


i hate you, im stuck sitting in a shed renting bikes:madmax:


----------



## chris chicago (Jan 15, 2010)

I have enjoyed the pictures. esp of the tricks. there is "look at me" quality to them that I find genuine and endearing. dont go changing none otherbikez


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Someone said this was going to hurt.....well, I'm still waiting, so BTTTWIB! You go voices.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TraumaARNP said:


> Someone said this was going to hurt.....well, I'm still waiting, so BTTTWIB! You go voices.


Its more difficult when the op doesn't realize he's being made fun of.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Its more difficult when the op doesn't realize he's being made fun of.


or when the op chooses to ignore the dweebs doing it


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Its more difficult when the op doesn't realize he's being made fun of.


Kinda like making fun of a retard. Theres no satisfaction to it, because they're, well... retarded.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

kinda difficult at times to tell who's who


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Doctor, I hear OTHERVOICEZ in my head. Does that mean I'm sick?


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Harsh.

Very harsh.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Its more difficult when the op doesn't realize he's being made fun of.


I do believe the OP has had you all responding like puppets on a string...you have all been had, and voices is LHAO big time, as I am as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> or when the op chooses to ignore the dweebs doing it


Which he hasn't been. 
But if he's been stringing us (me) along as TraumaARNP suggests, then well played. But I don't think thats it either. All entertaining to me though.

u r sucha dweeeeeb stan.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

*Bttt*

Happy 4th voicez....are ya' feelin' me now???


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I think that for your next thread you should pretend to be a gay Austrian television host.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> SWEET ME TOO!!!!!
> I did some rides and stuff.
> Worked on one bike. Then another. Then I also finished this one bike...and I rode it after I finished building it.
> Then the last weekend I went on a bike ride on some trails with a buddy. He's also on MTBR.
> ...


you forgot to mention eating (power bar)


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

hollister said:


> top 3


and rising...


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Jak0zilla said:


> I think that for your next thread you should pretend to be a gay Austrian television host.


Nahhh, we already have too many leftwing gay loons posting already. I say he should re-incarnate as the Great Santini.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of these posts are dangerously close to exposing me...
Am I the retard OR the mastermind behind this diabolical thread???
HAHAHAHAHAHA
-Stupid people are actually quite surprising especially when you realize they have gotten over on you....

I hope everyone had a great holiday 
;-D


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

his best thinking got him here (crazy huh)


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

I see the Great Santini is alive and well.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

MABman said:


> Here is a classic bad example of the use of colored tires:
> View attachment 513660


OMG- is this one of the only Ritchey soft tails left on the planet that didn't split across the bottom of the BB shell ? I was under the impression ALL these frames went the way of the dinosaur and died out in the late 90's from buyer J.R.A.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Can anyone else see and hear Walken saying..."Hadji don't surf"?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

giantbikeboy said:


> Can anyone else see and hear Walken saying..."Hadji don't surf"?


"Needs more cow bell"


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Here ya' go voicez, this should give you that loon tingle up your leg.......









Box of Kleenex is optional,


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

TraumaARNP said:


> Here ya' go voicez, this should give you that loon tingle up your leg.......
> 
> View attachment 554427
> 
> ...


You're driving me CRAZY!


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

you got me trauma....
damn I like to have those......
no sense in even trying to deny it


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> you got me trauma....
> damn I like to have those......
> no sense in even trying to deny it


Which ones, the tires or the box of Kleenex?


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

I need the kleenex 
for the clean up
hahaha


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

well, that confirms that theory


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yup


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

So how goes the summer?
Is it that time of the year, for us to post some pics of rides in action?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Not now, dude. They're still piling on that guy who posted pictures of Manitou forks that are less than 30 years old.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Not now, dude. They're still piling on that guy who posted pictures of Manitou forks that are less than 30 years old.


:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> So how goes the summer?
> Is it that time of the year, for us to post some pics of rides in action?


Its awesome, the desert sunrise is amazing.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Not now, dude. They're still piling on that guy who posted pictures of Manitou forks that are less than 30 years old.


Good way to put it


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Linoleum said:


> Its awesome, the desert sunrise is amazing.


I could smell the morning desert....


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Linoleum said:


> Its awesome, the desert sunrise is amazing.QUOTE]
> 
> Which white tires are you running?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Linoleum said:
> 
> 
> > Its awesome, the desert sunrise is amazing.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Cool bike and cool pic. Hooray for a bike shot today!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool bike. Beautiful photo. good video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

TraumaARNP said:


> Good way to put it


I still have the "limited edition Palmer T-shirt" that came with those forks!

What's it worth?


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

KDXdog said:


> I still have the "limited edition Palmer T-shirt" that came with those forks!
> 
> What's it worth?


Not much, if anything, but I would gladly trade you a NOS Girvin Flexstem, 1", or 1/8, in a choice of colors for the tee.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Linoleum said:


> muddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> > Magic Smoke/Dart combo. Someone on this very board kindly sold me a new-ish Magic Smoke to complete the pair a few months back.
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> Is it that time of the year, for us to post some pics of rides in action?


You first!


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

OK I will bite...
Was out on a cruise through the neighborhood,
decided to snap these....


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> OK I will bite...
> Was out on a cruise through the neighborhood,
> decided to snap these....


whats up with that tensioner holding up the chain off the chain stays? Do you do some kind of jumping that requires it?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I've seen those tensioners, think I've got a NOS one somewhere in the shop...Wasn't it designed to tighten up shifting or something like that? Creates a lot more front ring contact area


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Those were made by Kore, I think. They were among the first "DH" chainguides available for hardtails. This was some time around 1996, when the big brands started to push "freeride" and bikes got really lame.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I love the wildgripper lite S

this was my last set: got retired couple of weeks ago...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

mik_git said:


> I love the wildgripper lite S


One of my favorite tires. I also just went through my last set within the last six months. Too bad they always dry rotted way before they wore out. Performance at one point was clearancing them for less than $10 each.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That polished Zaskar is sweet! Do I see disc mounts on it? I don't remember Zaskars with disc mounts.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes the chain tensioner is made by KORE
it takes a bit of getting used to due to it causes a strange noise,
but it is one of the products I found that actually works the way its intended to


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> OK I will bite...
> Was out on a cruise through the neighborhood,
> decided to snap these....


I like the GT.

The tires are colorful.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Vlad said:


> That polished Zaskar is sweet! Do I see disc mounts on it? I don't remember Zaskars with disc mounts.


Its a reissue sorry:blush:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh. OK. I forgot about those.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

mine does not have disk brake mounts......................


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

i remember seeing a YETI on this forum...lots of props for the bike even though the owner lacked confidence that the fork would hold up (not break) on an actual bike ride. 

that was funny  haha


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

klasse said:


> i remember seeing a YETI on this forum...lots of props for the bike even though the owner lacked confidence that the fork would hold up (not break) on an actual bike ride.
> 
> that was funny  haha


yeah it is/was a C-26...seemed more like a bike replica than an actual bike

anyway.........carry on


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> We can do better. I say we keep going.


agree, hey rumpfy do you remember this Mr. "'i'm not about the money"?



> btw rumpfy, i remember around 8 years ago when you and I were going back and forth over a fair price for a blue ringle stem that i had listed on eBay..I can't remember what it went out for but you were offering me around $35 then $38 then $41....hahahahha
> 
> last item i bought from you was a (totally useless) black Halson fork - i didn't say anything 2u and i'm sure i left you positive feedback....that was around 5 years ago]


Not about the money, huh? 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahah


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> agree, hey rumpfy do you remember this Mr. "'i'm not about the money"?
> 
> Not about the money, huh?
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahah


Eight years ago? Sh!t, I don't remember eight days ago.

I'm about getting good stuff cheap, and flipping bikes for profit to pay for the ones I keep.
Take care of my friends, start a secret market controlling forum or two, being an a$$hole....and recently...keeping you entertained.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Linoleum said:


> muddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> > Magic Smoke/Dart combo. Someone on this very board kindly sold me a new-ish Magic Smoke to complete the pair a few months back.
> ...


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Eight years ago? Sh!t, I don't remember eight days ago.
> 
> I'm about getting good stuff cheap, and flipping bikes for profit .


You don't remember when this forum started? Wasn't it around that time?

And why did this Forum start anyway? I mean what's the purpose? It sounds like you are BSing someone in this thread - perhaps trying to get "good stuff cheap" so you can turn it around for profit http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6890975#poststop

The guy even says they are in the package and never assembled yet you assert that they are "not new"? WTF dude? :nono:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

klasse said:


> WTF dude? :nono:


If you have an axe to grind, please take it to private communications.

I've had several members contact me about your continued *passionate* posts.

Aemmer had a nice request, please, just get back to bikes.

We here, all know Eric is the master of the VRC underground syndicate, no need to persist in consuming bandwidth. Interweb wanderers hence will surely discover the secret for themselves.

If you have any issues, just PM me, I mean no disrespect to you personally.

Thanks.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

By all means, flog the Rumpf. He can take it. But please, lay off the quoting quotes of you quoting yourself. It is getting tiresome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> You don't remember when this forum started? Wasn't it around that time?
> 
> And why did this Forum start anyway? I mean what's the purpose? It sounds like you are BSing someone in this thread - perhaps trying to get "good stuff cheap" so you can turn it around for profit http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6890975#poststop
> 
> The guy even says they are in the package and never assembled yet you assert that they are "not new"? WTF dude? :nono:


New as in age, not new as in NOS. Hollister is right...reading comprehension isn't your strong suit.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> If you have an axe to grind, please take it to private communications.
> 
> I've had several members contact me about your continued *passionate* posts.
> 
> ...


Can we have our own thread where this guy tries to make fun of me?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> New as in age, not new as in NOS. Hollister is right...reading comprehension isn't your strong suit.


Looks like HONESTY is not your strong suit...telling a guy that a NOS XT group AND a NOS KHS is "maybe" worth $200?? As you said yourself, you are in it for the money, that's it..


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Can we have our own thread where this guy tries to make fun of me?


Please!

That way other threads will be left to their own devices.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Eight years ago? Sh!t, I don't remember eight days ago.
> 
> I'm about getting good stuff cheap, and flipping bikes for profit to pay for the ones I keep.
> Take care of my friends, start a secret market controlling forum or two, being an a$$hole....and recently...keeping you entertained.


chances are good that you or one of your VRC buds started this thread

don't flatter yourself, dork


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Please!
> 
> That way other threads will be left to their own devices.....:thumbsup:


Sweet!


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

klasse said:


> Looks like HONESTY is not your strong suit...telling a guy that a NOS XT group AND a NOS KHS is "maybe" worth $200?? As you said yourself, you are in it for the money, that's it..


And reading is not yours. I know those bikes. Most of it was LX with some XT. It was not a full XT grouppo.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

StanleyButterfly said:


> And reading is not yours. I know those bikes. Most of it was LX with some XT. It was not a full XT grouppo.


quoting a price on a NOS bike without even seeing it is just irresponsible and clearly illustrates the selfishness and greed of the apparent founder of this forum

again, it's just my opinion


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And it is a dumb one. Quoting a price that is YMMV in a thread expressly for that purpose? Umm....let me break it down for you:

Yeah the KHS is NOS, yeah is it LX/XT mix. But it is a cheap vintage of XT stuff (no one cares about 737/9 much, perhaps unfairly, but that's the market), LX stuff of any vintage era ain't worth much, and the rest of the parts are likely to be no name OEM stuff. If anything, the tires might be worth something if they were a decent spec skinwalls (likely blackwalls by then) and not dry rotted, but the original poster didn't even add a pic or a specific run down of what parts it had.........

And it was a 1997! That is pretty much the nadir of price right about now. Old enough to be old but not quite old enough to be vintage. At least not old enough to be the vintage that brings $ for NOS parts. For $200 it would be a fine bike, but barring some special hidden parts, I doubt it would fare much higher than that at open auction unless it was parted out.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Not if the price is accurate*



klasse said:


> quoting a price on a NOS bike without even seeing it is just irresponsible


Did you ever buy and or sell anything on the internet 10 years ago? Photos were a rarity and people had no problem comming up with prices for an item.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Shayne said:


> Did you ever buy and or sell anything on the internet 10 years ago? Photos were a rarity and people had no problem comming up with prices for an item.


Today is quite different from 10 years ago - and that's why we ask 4 pictures, duh

The guy did not even say specifically which parts were LX and which were XT...
Rumpfy has already admitted that he is all about making profit and hustling.

Maybe he hides all his $$$$$$ in his extra long seatpost?!
hahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> Today is quite different from 10 years ago - and that's why we ask 4 pictures, duh
> 
> The guy did not even say specifically which parts were LX and which were XT...
> Rumpfy has already admitted that he is all about making profit and hustling.
> ...


It pays for all my ill fitting bikes.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn...................


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> Damn...................


Yup


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Sad


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

cha cha cha....


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

.....chia, cha cha cha chia.....


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Small score today...
friend of mine who owns a bike shop called me up and told me to come down 
he gave me this:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

no colored tires or lever extensions


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

He gave you a Karakoram? Does your friend not like you?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Only 2 things on that bike worth keeping are the levers.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I would have asked for gas money and a disposal fee.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Sell the stem to Boy Named SSue!

-Schmitty-


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

"Small score today...
friend of mine who owns a bike shop called me up and told me to come down
he gave me this:"

Did ya ride it yet?


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> Small score today...
> friend of mine who owns a bike shop called me up and told me to come down
> he gave me this:


what? an electric drum kit? a persian-style rug? a pair of pool slippers? a half-dozen cans of solvent? or that cruddy old gt?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

rockychrysler said:


> what? an electric drum kit? a persian-style rug? a pair of pool slippers? a half-dozen cans of solvent? or that cruddy old gt?


no more calls, we have a winner


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My buddy and I were going on a month long bike tour in 92. On our way down to California, we stayed a week in Vancouver and rode the hell out of our bikes. In the course of so doing, my buddy broke his bike and ended up having to do the ride on exactly that bike. And you know what, it was just fine. Snobs.:nono:


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

bushpig said:


> My buddy and I were going on a month long bike tour in 92. On our way down to California, we stayed a week in Vancouver and rode the hell out of our bikes. In the course of so doing, my buddy broke his bike and ended up having to do the ride on exactly that bike. And you know what, it was just fine. Snobs.:nono:


a guy in our bike club used to lube his chain with Elmers glue (thinking it was White Lightning) for a full season and the bike rode fine

i used to snip my cables with a pair of pliers (never had a problem)


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

It is strange that a forum with such great potential can be so lame.

What is up with the stupid avatar Rumpy and other display? You guys butt buddies?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

umarth said:


> It is strange that a forum with such great potential can be so lame.
> 
> What is up with the stupid avatar Rumpy and other display? You guys butt buddies?


Totally. It needs more people to come in and make unoriginal jokes about user handles and avatars. Congratulations, you're hired!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

umarth said:


> It is strange that a forum with such great potential can be so lame.
> 
> What is up with the stupid avatar Rumpy and other display? You guys butt buddies?


yes.. we tried really hard to become lame. glad to know we succeeded.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

colker1 said:


> yes.. we tried really hard to become lame. glad to know we succeeded.


Don't mind umarth, that's just his subtle way of asking to join your club, and I honestly don't think he realized being a registered sex offender is a prerequisite. I keed, I keed!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Totally. It needs more people to come in and make unoriginal jokes about user handles and avatars. Congratulations, you're hired!


Sweet Mother Mary! I'm excited about joining the team! Where do I get the photo for the avatar?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

umarth said:


> Where do I get the photo for the avatar?


right-click, then save image as ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

wv_bob said:


> right-click, then save image as ...


Computers are hard.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sizzler said:


> Don't mind umarth, that's just his subtle way of asking to join your club, and I honestly don't think he realized being a registered sex offender is a prerequisite. I keed, I keed!


Its not. But it doesn't hurt!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

umarth said:


> It is strange that a forum with such great potential can be so lame.
> 
> What is up with the stupid avatar Rumpy and other display? You guys butt buddies?


When even Pervez Hilton has moved away from this type of bullying, it is sad to see it here on MTBR. Don't worry, it gets better.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

bushpig said:


> When even Pervez Hilton has moved away from this type of bullying, it is sad to see it here on MTBR. Don't worry, it gets better.


Previews of coming attractions??????


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

tons of fun in here....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

bushpig said:


> When even Pervez Hilton has moved away from this type of bullying, it is sad to see it here on MTBR. Don't worry, it gets better.


I thought that is what the VRC was all about. Having a gang of guys push around their agenda...



wv_bob said:


> right-click, then save image as ...


Come on, I know not everyone gets any sarcasm but their own, but I always thought you'd be right there.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I did get your sarcasm, you just didn't get mine. If I'd have known you were serious about joining the club, I would've referred you to Rumpfy, or even better, to the real leader of the gang, da'Hoov.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

bushpig said:


> When even Pervez Hilton has moved away from this type of bullying, it is sad to see it here on MTBR. Don't worry, it gets better.


I thought the Hilton chick's name was Paris


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> I did get your sarcasm, you just didn't get mine. If I'd have known you were serious about joining the club, I would've referred you to Rumpfy, or even better, to the real leader of the gang, da'Hoov.


Swing and a miss. I mean, swing, swing and a miss.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

TraumaARNP said:


> .....chia, cha cha cha chia.....


:lol:

Thanks, now I'll have that stupid jingle in my head all day.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I ain't trying again, so at least I can say you didn't strike me out


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> I ain't trying again, so at least I can say you didn't strike me out


I'd prefer a hit or another strike so I'm not perpetually stranded on third.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

And red too!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

yep yep yep
tis the season to do some riding
hope all has been well with those here


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome back. This place has been quiet lately. I recently picked up some Mitsubishi tires in green. You would be proud.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> yep yep yep
> tis the season to do some riding
> hope all has been well with those here


HeyYa Buddy!
How ya been?


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

not too much mtb stuff as of late but some bmx items have crossed my path..
its starting to get quite hot here in north florida


----------



## chris chicago (Jan 15, 2010)

saw these celeste green tires yesterday and thought of you

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=2012


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

This thread is ****ed up wtf is the matter with you guys???


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

car bone said:


> This thread is ****ed up wtf is the matter with you guys???


Brain shake. Too many rigid rides. You read through all of this.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

car bone said:


> This thread is ****ed up wtf is the matter with you guys???


Peanut butter and jelly gets dull after a while.
Just visiting the far side of the universe.
Beats some other threads by a mile.
Stick that in your purse.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Right In your coin purse!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey! Did you find some tires?


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Bro, how's it going???????

Missed ya.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey OV, someone on here was talking about karma-ing away some of those brake-lever extension doohickeys you like. Someone else might remember who..anyone?


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

Just decided to stop in and say hello... The weather is starting to change here
me and some freinds have been riding the trails in flagler county florida
quite the place i will try to remember to post some pics soon
hope all is well with everyone


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

It's good to know that you're out riding and keeping things real. We are waiting for pics!


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Bro!

How's it going?

Good to see your enthusiasm is showing.:thumbsup:


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

hello everyone
hope all is well and that those who are in areas that are still nice this time of years are still riding


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hell ya I'm still riding!

Check out this blue tire!!!!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I thought of you too, OV! I have a single green wildgripper and when I look at it, I see your bubbly face....or what I think is your skate shoe wearing bubbly face.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

ooooooh, Smurfy!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> hello everyone
> hope all is well and that those who are in areas that are still nice this time of years are still riding


Thank you, OTHERVOICEZ. I was just thinking of you a few days ago, wondering if you had forgotten us.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> hello everyone
> hope all is well and that those who are in areas that are still nice this time of years are still riding


Great to hear from you!

Yes, I am still riding when I can. The time change is kind of a pain, but weather permitting I am getting out a couple of days a week.


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

That's right I'm still riding....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> That's right I'm still riding....


Me too dude!!!!

Go figure.:yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, but are you riding on a set of bright vintage tires?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> That's right I'm still riding....


Damn right you are brotha!


----------



## OTHERVOICEZ (Dec 17, 2009)

oh yeah!!!!
still doing it.
ride RIDE RIDE


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Haha...welcome back.



Steve


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you have 90 mtb's yet?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its that time of year again!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Time to change the batteries on the smoke detectors, set clocks back, buy pencils for kids and wait for Othervoices to re-emerge.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> oh yeah!!!!
> still doing it.
> ride RIDE RIDE


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

OTHERVOICEZ said:


> oh yeah!!!!
> still doing it.
> ride RIDE RIDE


Hey Bro!!!!!

What color tires ya sportin?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Now, with 50% more! 

It's like cicadas without the icky mess on your front steps


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

OV sent me to poke and prod things and otherwise keep this dead thread alive.
Hi.
I've been out riding my Controltech bike lately and wanted to say that you guys should get out more often since the weather is so nice.


----------

